# Electrical exam prep



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

This one was interesting.... 

Q: An ungrounded delta system contains a neutral point. 

A) True
B) False


----------



## danceprometheus (Feb 27, 2009)

*Code Book*

It's all about knowing the code book.


----------



## danceprometheus (Feb 27, 2009)

*Don't know.*

What's the answer?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I forget which book I got this question from, but one has to come to the conclusion that if something is ungrounded it has no electrical neutral point.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> This one was interesting....
> 
> Q: An ungrounded delta system contains a neutral point.
> 
> ...


False.

Article 100, definition of "Neutral Point"


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks John.

Interesting question I thought.


----------

